# Melanie's Wookie Has a New Sister!!!



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Hi everyone - this is Chandra, owned by Mickey Mouse and Snow White. I am honored to introduce Melanie's new girl from Dar Lynns' Maltese - she's related to my Mickey Mouse! She is such a darling girl. I took these photos today and I have permission from Melanie to post them. Enjoy!!!*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How precious! Congratulations to Melanie! What's her name?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a precious little darlin!! :wub: I LOVE that photo in the mirror!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG how exciting. How old is she? And does she have a name yet? What does Mr Wookie think of her?

Cant wait for more pics of her and Wookie together. So cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Melanie what a precious Christmas gift :wub: she's so tiny :wub: I'm so happy for you and so wishing I had a tiny girl to go with my Matilda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yahooo!! Mr. Wookie's got a baby sister!!! :chili: :chili: And oh my is she just to die for!! :wub: I'm so happy for you Melanie. I can't wait to hear all the details. I can just imagine all the girlie things you are going to have for her!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

She is so precious!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Tell us all the details!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Lucky girl....she is so precious! Congratulations.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a doll she is. Congratulations, Melanie!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON GETTING YOUR NEW GIRL MELANIE!!!!!! She looks very special. :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Sorry, I will let Melanie give you the details... she is still driving home from getting the baby. She's actually 3 years old (the malt, not our sweet Mel haha.) Melanie WILL be growing her hair back out, and now Mr Wookie won't have to wear pink anymore haha (just kidding.) Hugs!*


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations Melanie, she's so cute!!!!! I can tell you are ONE proud mama!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG! She is adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well if Wookie is a Martini , she must be the CHAMPAGNE . CONGRATULATIONS on your precious new addition ( now you won't have to sigh at Charlotte any longer  ) . Sarah :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow! Congratulations Melanie! She is just precious! :wub: Can't wait to hear all about your long-awaited little girl!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, i am SO GLAD it worked out for her!! She's just a little doll baby, isn't she??

How was the show, btw? Who went winner's dog/bitch?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, I had no idea. She is so cute, congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow, what a surprise! :biggrin: She is a doll baby & so tiny!! :wub: I can't wait to see how Mr. Wookie likes her!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my Melanie she is adorable :wub: Congratulations to you and Mr Wookie, what a delightful Christmas present for him, a little sister to cherish


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. :wub: :wub: What a wonderful Christmas present. Now she can go with you to the beach on Christmas Day. :biggrin:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's precious! What a great Christmas ya'll will have together!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG Mel you finally found yourself a litlle girl! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I hope you're on soon to give all the wonderful details about her. And Chandra thanks for posting those pics to hold us over. That one of them looking at each other in the mirror is just precious!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She is beautiful :wub: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Mr. Wookie's got a baby sister!!! She's a little doll :wub: what is her name? is she home yet? how does she
get along with the Wookster? how old is she?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!! Merry Christmas, what a nice surprise.

Cathy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#ff00ff">Dear Chandra, Thank you so very much for being with us yesterday and for all your help. The photos look amazingly darling.

WHOA what a day it was. Got up at 5:30 AM and made Wookie all ready, drove to pick up a friend and off to Orlando we went. Arriving in Orlando 10:40 we found the Dog Show and got right in, but something VERY silly happened in the parking lot. As we drove in, the parking was not clearly marked so I drove around a bit and then found a group of men standing at a gate. I told them I felt I was lost and asked where I was suppose to park. They waved me into the gate and told me "park anywhere in there, good luck with your dog." I drove in and as I looked around I thought, "hmmmm whole lot of RV's here." I finally found a space to park and my friend and I saw all sorts of dogs around. I then decided, oooops breeder, showers parking. DUH! OH well I was in a small space no RV would fit in. Theresa and I laughed that those men thought her Isabella, a Yorkie and Mr Wookie were show dogs.

We walked into the building and found Ring 5, there we met Chandra. We also had a great view of the "grooming area" that was off by it's self in a different room. And I could see Denise and her husband Randy from Ring 5. SHIVER SHIVER, was my girl with them?

I can not tell you all how much my MIND was not with me. I was abuzz with excitement.

Chandra and I walked over to Denise, she was combing out one of her puppies she was going to Show, but on a grooming table next to her was a *darling girl in a cute pink dress, with a pink bow.*

NEED I SAY MORE?

Denise said, "here, meet your Glory" Glory looked up at me, it was so cute. I felt as if I was dreaming.

THANK goodness Chandra was there to get some photos. She is so wonderful about this, taking such darling pictures. And sharing them so kindly.

Glory is three years old as of October, so she is a year older then Wookie. She is about an inch taller and longer then he is also. Glory clearly was not a Pack leader and knows to walk behind me. I noticed that this morning, when we were walking around the house. When we got into a room and started out of it, if she was nearer the door she would run around behind me. I think her transition will go very well.

When Wookie met her, he was so good. I was amazed, no growling or barking, he just wanted to sniff and run around her. Currently they both are napping on my bed.









She is so danty and quiet. She almost seems to tippy toe about.

I am so sorry she isn't combed out well in these photos but that was the last thing I was thinking about yesterday. I think Wookie really will enjoy her being here. Now his Mommy has someone else to fuss over, won't have to be him all the time. I have a lot of fussing to do with Glory. I going to grow her coat out and get rid of that staining she has.
I was looking forward to going to such a HUGE Show and thought there would be a hundred vendors there, THERE were not. We looked around a little bit but nothing really was exciting there. There are more vendors at the smaller West Palm and Miami Shows. Boo on that. Here I am with Glory, we were taking a break from shopping. She LOVES to lay in my arms like this!








Glory's paw pads are so soft and big and black.... now I see in person, the cuteness of the Polar Bear paw pads.
Purina claims there were 1700 dogs entered in this Show, I think I may have seen about 300- 400 of them. It was huge. There was so much going on I couldn't keep up, but I was a bit distracted.









About the Maltese, there were dogs from TNT, Diamond, Jambet, Dar Lynn and Marcris, maybe more I THINK! I believe Diamond won big. Theresa, the friend I took with me was very impressed with the Maltese. She loves Mr Wookie but hadn't been around many very NICE looking Maltese. They won her over. She talked a lot about them on the way home. Their cute button nosed, the hair that flowed, the big expressive eyes. She really enjoyed herself. I was so very GLAD she went with me. I really was a basket case going up yesterday and then coming home I was just wiped out. She was great company to have along.

Thank you all for your VERY kind words. HAPPY MERRY Christmas to all.

enJOY!
Melanie</span>


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Melanie, thanks for your trip report. Congrats on your new Maltese. I hope you guys have a great time together!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Mel Congratulations!!! She is everything I imagined she would be. Did you get to meat Sharon? I know that she was going to be there.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrat on your newest addition Mel. Was this little girl part of Darlene's breeding program? I was just wondering if you were thinking about breeding Wookie? She is a doll baby.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you so much Mel for filling us in on the details of Wookie's BIG sister!! Please keep us updated on how they are doing together. I'm excited andhappy for you!!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG!! She is sooooooooo cute and adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Your new baby is just precious! What a wonderful Christmas gift!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

aww how precious. dar-lynn's is not far from my folks. i know my mother hopes to accidentally run into a thundering herd of maltese  

she's a cutie. congrats


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww Mel they are so cute together! Wookie finally has a tiny playmate for himself, awww! Now I'm curious why the breeder held onto her for so long, could she just not give her up?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love those photos!! She is so adorable!! I love how she likes to be held - Atticus likes to do that to!! How much does she weigh? Congratulations.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-she's darling!! :wub: :wub: Congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on your little girl Malt!!! She is adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#ff00ff">Becky, I totally forgot to ask "who is Sharon?" I must have seen her and not known it. I am so sorry I forgot. BOO ON ME!

Pat, no way, no how am I looking to breed Wookie. I don't have that in me.
Glory was not bred by Denise, she was purchased from Chalet to Show. However Glory had other ideas and growled at a Judge. Denise thought, Ok then, and decided not to show her. I have been wondering if Glory is related to Dr Jaimie's Pixel or Paxton. I *never* thought I would have a Chalet doggie.

Ashely, Denise does not like to part with her dogs. And she had gotten Glory to add to her breeding program, after being Shown. Glory just didn't wish to be Shown. Denise did clear breeding her with their Vet, but when Glory did deliver two pups, one didn't make it and the other had a hard time nursing. So Denise didn't wish to put Glory through that again.

I haven't had her on a scale yet, I will tomorrow, but Denise told me she thought that Glory is just under 4 pounds. I "think" she is less. She "feels" lighter then Wookie to me for some reason. I know she isn't, but she feels that way. Maybe because she is so relaxed. She doesn't tense up at all on her back in my arms or when picked up. Wookie does sometimes if he's unsure about what's going to happen.

Thank you all for your VERY kind comments about Glory. She is darling and I am looking forward to watching her "bloom" here. I still feel a bit overwhelmed and over excited. I felt like I looked for a small girl for so long, I can't believe I have one now. I am scared to go to the store and see Pink. :wub: :HistericalSmiley: I still have other things to pay for.

HAHAHAHAA!
Melanie</span>


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A beautiful girl with a beautiful name. Congratulations.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on your little girl, Melanie. I know you've been looking a very long time.
I hope she will be all you wanted. I also hope Mr. Wookie won't love her too much,
if ya know what I mean. lol


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

congrats :wub: wohoo another chalet baby on board. she is very cute im so glad wookie has a new sister


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What a Sweet little girl!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, congratulations, Mel.

Glory is absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: 

LBB said, "If it's too much, and Miss Mel needs help, you know, keep an eye on them, tell her I will be more than happy to help out".  

Thanks anyway Billy :huh:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Glory is a beauty!!! :wub: Congrats on your new addition, Melanie!!! :chili:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Congrats, Melanie. I am sure your heart is singing now. :wub:


----------

